# Puppy only weighs 5.5 lbs at 8 weeks



## ajp-io (11 mo ago)

My new Vizsla puppy Copper is only 5.5 lbs at exactly eight weeks today. That seems very small based on what I’m reading. Do some start out that small, or is this very unusual?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He is tiny, but truthfully I can’t remember what mine weighed at that age.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Ellie was smallish too, forget the weight. Just keep feeding him as much as he’ll eat. In no time he will be a loving rambunctious land shark!


----------



## Sloane (Jun 17, 2021)

Poppy weighed between 7 and 8 pounds at 8 weeks and she was one of the larger pups in her litter. She's now a great weight at 58 lbs as an 11-month old. I wouldn't worry too much at this point. Copper looks great and I'm sure will be putting on weight in no time.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Very handsome boy!!!
He might be smaller and lighter, but his proportions look correct. He's not exposing rib, nor poverty lines in his hips.
Feed him often and as much as he'll eat, within reason, and let nature take it's course.
Finn was small when we got him, probably 8-9 lbs. two and half years later, he's about 53lbs. and 24" at the withers.

PS
Nothing wrong with a smaller, lighter, dog. It makes it easier to carry them into the Vet.


----------



## ajp-io (11 mo ago)

Thanks for the updates, everyone. My wife wants him to be smaller anyway, but I'd like him to be mid-50s at least. We'll see how it shakes out, and we'll love him no matter what!


----------



## MtnViz (Apr 14, 2018)

Our female was 6.0 pounds at 8 weeks. She was the second to smallest in a litter of 11. She is now nearly four years old and has been stable at 38 pounds for a couple of years. People usually think that she is still a puppy, and she pretty much acts like one- very energetic and playful at the off leash park. Only one dog- a greyhound- has ever been able to keep up with her when playing chase. She is more agile, and faster than any of the other Vizslas who have played with her. My wife is happy that she isn't any bigger.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

MtnViz said:


> Our female was 6.0 pounds at 8 weeks. She was the second to smallest in a litter of 11. She is now nearly four years old and has been stable at 38 pounds for a couple of years. People usually think that she is still a puppy, and she pretty much acts like one- very energetic and playful at the off leash park. Only one dog- a greyhound- has ever been able to keep up with her when playing chase. She is more agile, and faster than any of the other Vizslas who have played with her. My wife is happy that she isn't any bigger.


Shine is the same age, and 40lbs. People always think she is a puppy too. She almost the same height as my other two Vizslas, just has a petite bone structure.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

He's got sizeable paws. He will likely grow into them. Try not to neuter young as it will impact musculoskeletal development


----------

